# Draft cross conformation



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Meet Roman. He's a Belgian Arabian cross, 13 years old, just shy of 16 hands. I'm bringing him around back under saddle, but he's got some problems, and we're working through them slowly but surely. He reacts to pressure by blowing up, and has to be tranquilized to have his feet done. These pictures are from before his feet were done, and they were in horrible, terrible shape. Other than that, what do you see? He's going to be going through basic training wall, trot, lope western but not shown, unless we can work out his more serious issues. I love this guy, I'm totally convinced he's gorgeous and I love his gaits (though they could use some work) I have no formal pics of him, and I'm snowed in and waiting out a storm so please make due with what I have for now! Pictures are coming in the next post!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

I'll add that he's quite overweight right now as well, I'm working on a diet for him along with a fitness plan.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Biggest thing I can see from those pics is that he's sickle hocked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Biggest thing I can see from those pics is that he's sickle hocked.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks! He won't be doing much strenuous work, but will this affect his ability to work with his hind end?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Won't necessarily affect his long-term soundness hugely, just something to be aware of. Might be a little more prone to arthritis later. 

He might not track up quite as nicely as a horse with straighter legs, but it won't be that huge of a difference. I'd rather have sickle hocks than post legs.

My best friend's QH mare is sickle hocked and was a darn fine barrel horse. Never took a lame step in her life.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

sickle hocked horses are actually looked for in some sports like roping and even cutting because they can get their legs under them more.


----------



## saddlebred99 (Feb 19, 2015)

No conformation critique from me, I just wanted to say how gorgeous he is! <3


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

KigerQueen said:


> sickle hocked horses are actually looked for in some sports like roping and even cutting because they can get their legs under them more.


Not really true, as those hocks will break down sooner. I have heard that argument from uninformed people before, far as conformation and how it relates to soundeness


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

To me he lacks balance, being front end heavy and built downhill, with hocks too far off the ground. Don't know as I would call him sickle hocked form those pictures, but his hocks appear slightly camped out behind, and high off the ground, both which make hind end engagement more difficult


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

He's never shown any signs of lameness due to his hocks, and I did a little research so now I know what to look for in the future! Thanks, I had no idea there were issues like bone spavins that were caused by sickle hocks.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Smilie said:


> To me he lacks balance, being front end heavy and built downhill, with hocks too far off the ground. Don't know as I would call him sickle hocked form those pictures, but his hocks appear slightly camped out behind, and high off the ground, both which make hind end engagement more difficult


Would losing some weight/gaining more muscle help those issues? He can absolutely move when he wants to, and when he lopes he takes huge strides, so he certainly can work those hind quarters when he wants to. Trick is getting him to use them. :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I really like how you have the substance of the draft with the fine lines of the Arab! Sounds like you've got a gem there! Can't wait to see more pictures when you thaw out!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I know big ropers who look for sickles hocked horses (slightly sickle hocks not majorly so). so sorry if i'm misinformed by people who buy and sell their horses for $10,000-$12,000 range.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I can't tell if he's sickle hocked from any of those photos - you need to stand him up square on a level surface and photograph from behind
I also don't think he looks downhill, his withers seem to be on a level with the croup, he's short backed and the level of his back dips down from the point of his withers to the point of his croup which is fairly typical for the breeding - also seen in the sturdier Welsh cobs
My Clyde x Arab does have slightly sickle hocks inherited from the Clydesdale breed and its never bothered her at all, no lumps, bumps, swellings or sore legs and she works hard and jumps well


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I can't really contribute on conformation, but I have to say what a neat looking cross! Best of luck with his training.


----------

